# Configuration webmail dans mail



## Hach91 (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à vous tous,

Je suis complètement perdu, j'ai déjà essayé plusieurs manipulations qui n'ont rien données.

J'explique mon problème:

J'ai configuré sans problème toutes mes adresses mails personnelles sur "mail", ce qui a marché sans me poser de soucis.

Maintenant je veux configurer mon adresse professionnel dans "mail" afin de recevoir en direct tous les mes mails sans passer par internet.

Il s'agit d'un boite mail mis sur le serveur webmail.

J'ai déjà configuré cette boite mail sur mon iphone sans aucuns problèmes, et tout fonctionne très bien.

Dans mon iphone:
- Je choisis le type: Microsoft Exchange
- je rentre mon adresse mail de ma société:  ...
- domaine: WINDOWS-NT
- Nom d'utilisateur: ...
- Mot de passe: ...
- Description: travail

Ensuite je met le nom du serveur: webmail.serveurduboulot.fr
utilisation SSL: Je l'active

Maintenant ce que je n'arrive pas, c'est de la configurer sur mon macbook:

Dans mail, je fais rajouter un compte:
Nom compte: ...
adresse électronique: j'inscris mon adresse mail pro
mot de passe: je met le mot de passe

Après je tombe sur SERVEUR DE RECEPTION:
Type de compte: je met exchange comme dans mon iphone
description: travail
serveur de réception: webmail.serveurduboulot.fr
Nom d'utilisateur: mon nom d'utilisateur du boulot
mot de passe: ...

Je décoche dans configurer également "contact" ainsi que "calendrier"

Je fait continuer, j'ai bien le message "vérification du serveur"

et après s'inscrit: Le serveur Exchange "webmail.serveurduboulot.fr" ne répond pas. Veuillez vérifier que la connexion fonctionne correctement et que le nom du serveur est également correct.

Voila le soucis, si quelqu'un peux me donner des infos afin de pouvoir faire que cela fonctionne?

La question que je me poser par rapport à ce problème est aussi pourquoi il me demande pas le nom du domaine des le début?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Hach91 (2 Avril 2012)

Personnes ne connait de solutions?


----------



## defre2937 (3 Avril 2012)

bonjour,

dans domaine tu mets tout ce qui est derrière le @ de ton adresse mail ex: masociete.fr

tu peux aussi essayer de mettre .local au lieu de .fr dans ton domaine

vérifie également que l'adresse du serveur est ok du type : mail.masociete.fr


----------



## Hach91 (4 Avril 2012)

Enfaite sur mon mac je n'ai pas domaine mais seulement serveur de réception. Est dans serveur de réception je met bien le bon serveur mais il me dit qu'il est introuvable.


----------



## drs (4 Avril 2012)

ce n'est pas parce que tu recois les mails pro du serveur exchange du boulot que tu peux les recevoir depuis ton mac.
J'ai le même problème: impossible de paramétrer ma boite mail pro sur mon mac depuis internet (y compris si je passe par le vpn de la boite!).
Il doit y avoir des options qui interdisent cela (chez nous je sais qu'il y a une option pour l'autoriser depuis les smartphones).
A voir avec ton admin réseau.


----------



## rafidibi123 (7 Avril 2012)

tu peux aussi essayer de mettre .local au lieu de .fr dans ton domaine


----------



## Hach91 (7 Avril 2012)

Mais je n'ai pas domaine dans la configuration de mail sur mac mais seulement serveur de réception.  Et une question aussi poirquoi cela fontionne sur mon iphone mais pas sur le mac alors?


----------



## drs (7 Avril 2012)

Voir post #5


----------



## ben865 (7 Avril 2012)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3748?viewlocale=fr_FR

- ton iPhone et/ou puce 3g est fourni(e) par ton entreprise ?
- les identifiants à rentrer son ceux de l'Active Directory (ceux que tu utilises sur ton poste de travail pour te connecter sur au domaine de l'entreprise)
- renseigne toi sur le nom de serveur à utiliser depuis l'extérieur


----------



## Hach91 (8 Avril 2012)

- ma puce est une puce personelle sur mon iphone - merci pour la réponse est le lien, je vais essayer de le configurer mais je pense qu'ils ont du bloquer les accès via un ordianteur.


----------

